# Mon code n'est plus reconnu!!



## Koara (16 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

Enfin, je trouve un forum qui fonctionne lol (je vous épargne les détails)..

Ahem,  bref, je vous écris car j'ai un gros problème qui me stresse pas mal;  voilà, mon mot de passe ne fonctionne plus (quand je désire entrer mon  mot de passe pour accéder à l'ipad donc), ils me mettent "code  incorrect", alors que c'est le bon, et que je n'ai rien changé..

J'avais  mis un réveil via une application hier soir, et le problème a commencé  ce matin quand j'ai voulu arrêter le réveil (je n'ai pas su l'arrêter  donc, il s'est arrêté tout seul), serait-ce lié?

Que dois-je  faire? J'espère que je ne vais pas devoir formater ou autre (je ne sais  plus comment on dit), car cela ne m'arrangerait pas du tout!! En plus,  je n'ai pas fait de sauvegarde tout récemment, et puis j'ai peur de  perdre les sauvegardes de certains jeux (et de devoir recommencer du  début). Le pire, c'est que j'ai peur que l'on est hacké ou autre mon  compte..!

Amicalement

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h25 ----------

Tout va bien, fausse alerte!

Apparamment, je n'avais pas fait mon mot de passe dans le bon ordre; je viens de réessayer en modifiant l'emplacement d'un des quatre chiffre, et cela a fonctionné.

Me voici rassuré, dieu merci!


Amicalement


Ps : J'ai trouvé pour éditer mes posts, mais je n'ai pas trouvé pour éditer le titre et indiquer que mon problème était résolu, donc voilà; ici, j'y vais; à plus tard!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Septembre 2013)

Ce fut un plaisir de te croiser sur ce forum !!!!!


----------



## Sly54 (16 Septembre 2013)

Koara a dit:


> Ps : J'ai trouvé pour éditer mes posts, mais je n'ai pas trouvé pour éditer le titre et indiquer que mon problème était résolu, donc voilà; ici, j'y vais; à plus tard!


On ne peut pas mettre [_Résolu_] sur iGen 





thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Ce fut un plaisir de te croiser sur ce forum !!!!!


----------



## PUISETTE64 (19 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour,
j'ai installe ce matin a l'arrache IOS 7 sur mon ipad il m'a demandé un code de securité que j'ai mis et ce soir en rentrant pas moyen de me souvenir de ce code pouvez vous me dire si le nombre de digit de ce code est fixe? ceci m'aiderait a voir ce que j'aurais bien pu mettre...
merci d'avance


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Septembre 2013)

Fixe à 4 chiffres !


----------

